# Toe equipment



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

My equipment has about settled down...


Sanyo PLV60-HT (1368x768 widescreen LCD)
Yamaha NS-777 mains
Paradigm CC-350 center
Polk R55i surrounds
Polk RC60i rear surrounds
Pioneer VSXD814 receiver
Behringer DSP1124P BFD
Behringer EP2500 amp (for subwoofer)
FicarAudio Q18 drivers- customized for IB (2x in a custom IB subwoofer)
Philips DVP5960/37
Samsung OTA HDTV tuner



I also hook up a PC and Dreamcast occasionlly though the VGA input on the projector, but I'm still undecided what to do with those components.

I plan on building my own cables (more info on that later). I'd also like to get two more drivers for my subwoofer (sing out if you come across any).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup... I bet that Sanyo is the bomb huh?

I was reading elsewhere about your IB setup with that Behringer amp. Interesting... have you consider adding a couple of Tumults?

Massive and 66mm ptp excursion


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yes, I wanted those just for the cool factor- figure'd I put them in the ceiling and put in plexiglass just so I could look at those baskets! 

Then the price factor took over :blink:

They don't recommend mixing subwoofers, so I'd have to go all the way- as it is, I'm already looking to complement my two Tempests with two more.



As far as the Sanyo- yeah, it was the bomb when it came out, for sure. And its specs are still **** impressive. I have no complaints, but when I was getting it, some people warned that it doesn't have DVI/HDMI, but it looks like recent trends will keep analog connections going for some time.


----------

